# Nakatura Valley -- OOC thread



## mfrench (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the Out of Character thread for the Oriental/Western E6 campaign that starts in the Nakatura Valley.

The recruitment thread is here.  It is currently only seeking alternates.

The Traveler's Prologue will be here.

The Ninja's Prologue will be here.

The IC game thread will be here.[sblock=The PCs]Old Master Chen -- human wu jen 2, played by Lorthanoth
Sen -- human ninja 2, played by OnlytheStrong
Li -- shifter monk 2, played by *DrZombie*
Kimura Ryo -- human swordsage 2, played by Nac Mac Feegle
Otaru Shenga -- spirit folk shugenja 2, played by bento
Kenji Sato -- korobokuru beguiler 2, played by Amazing Triangle
Kerim al-Asad -- human ranger 2, played by *GlassEye*
[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

Can Master Chen enter the Travelers' Prologue at an appropriate point? Will there be a Rogues Gallery, just out of interest?


----------



## mfrench (Dec 2, 2007)

The Rogues' Gallery can be here on the OOC page.  Master Chen is ready to be posted here, so feel free.

I was hoping that the prologue would move along a little faster.  Thanksgiving really threw it off for me, which de-railed it.  I was hoping for about three more encounters in it, which would be alot of sitting out for the other players, so I'm just about ready to advance it to the point where everyone jumps in.  I'll probably give individual lead-ins to each character once they're posted here in OOC.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

Sen, the ninja:

[sblock=character sheet]
Race: Human
Class: Ninja 2
Height: 5'5''
Weight: 116lbs
Age: 17
Alignment: CN
Languages: Common, Ancient Imperial

Conviction: 6
Death Flag: lowered


Str:  14  +2 mod
Dex: 15  +2 mod
Con: 12  +1 mod
Int:  12  +1 mod
Wis: 16  +3 mod
Cha:  8  -1 mod


AC:  15  (10 base + 2 dex + 3 wis)

HP: 12  (6 +1 con mod + 4 +1 con mod)

Initiative: +2

Speed: 30ft

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude: 1 (0 base + 1 con mod) 
   Reflex:   4   (2 base + 2 dex mod)
   Will:    3/5      (0 base + 3 wis mod) +2 to will saves as long as a Ki use is remaining

Attack:
   Base Attack Bonus:  +1

   Masterwork Dagger:   +4   dmg: 1d4+2  crit: 19-20x2  range: 10ft 

   Masterwork Short Sword: +4  dmg: 1d6+2   crit: 19-20x2  

   Masterwork Shortspear:   +4  dmg: 1d6+2   crit: x2   range: 20ft


Skills:
   Balance: 9                (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 synergy)
   Climb:   7/9              (5 ranks + 2 str mod) +2 climb kit
   Hide:    9/11             (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 stealthy) +2 camo kit
   Jump:    11               (5  ranks + 2 str mod + 2 acrobatic +2 synergy)
   Listen:   8                (5 ranks + 3 wis mod)
   Move Silently:  9       (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Spot:    8                (5 ranks + 3 wis mod)
   Tumble:  9               (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 synergy)


Feats:
   Stealthy (level 1 feat)
   Acrobatic (bonus feat for race)
   Improved Unarmed Strike **if still given

Class Features:
   Ki Power (use 1/2 level + wis mod per day) 4
   Sudden Strike +1d6
   Trapfinding
   Ghost Step 


Equipment:
   Masterwork Dagger, Masterwork Short Sword, Masterwork Shortspear, Caltrops,
   Pouch (2), Climbers Kit, Grappling Hook, Silk Rope (50ft), Camouflage Kit, 
   Catstink (3) [can throw off animals tracking, from Complete Adventurer]


Gold: 1,200-1194= 4gp left

Carrying Capacity:
L.L= 58lbs
M.L.=116lbs
H.L=175lbs

Weight Carried:  28lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Code]

I am the darkness.
I am the light.
I am a demon.
I am an angel.
I am the balance.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=Old Master Chen]
Str 8 -1
Dex 14 +2
Con 12 +1
Int 16 +3
Wis 10 0
Cha 12 +1

Conviction: 6
Death Flag: Lowered

32pt build then adjusted for old age (67 years old)

Saves
Fort +1
Ref +2
Will +3

Skills
Concentration 5
Knowledge (spirits) 5 +3 = 8
Craft (origami) 4
Spellcraft 5 +3 = 8
Knowledge (arcana) 5 +3 = 8
Jump 2.5 -1 = 1.5

Melee
Darkwood quarterstaff
chopstick 1d3 damage, crit x2 

Ranged 
chopstick 1d3 damage, crit x2  range of 20 feet

Feats
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus)
Extend Spell (wu jen bonus)
Dodge (human bonus)
Jack of All Trades [Complete Adventurer]

Languages: Common, Imperial, Oni, Abyssal, Celestial

Taboo: Cannot eat meat

*Code of Honour *(as used by the A Team ):

-Help those who need help (provided they do not use the help for evil ends).
-Punish those that harm or threaten innocents. (although humiliation is often funnier)
-Try not to kill human opponents - much better to let them live to learn the error of their ways
-Don't abandon your friends

Spells known

0 - All
1st - Jump, Magic Missile, Shield, Iron Scarf, Elemental Burst, Firey Eyes, Spider Climb, Scales of the Lizard

scroll of invisibility 150
potion of cure light wounds 50
scroll of comprehend languages 25
darkwood quarterstaff 340
10 sheets of paper 4
spell component pouch 5
monk's outfit (well similar sort of clothing, he ain't no monk!) 5
lacquered chopsticks 4sp (these are the good ones, y'hear?) - 
potion of bull's strength 300
backpack (wicker basket with shoulder straps) 2
ceramic bowl 2cp 
Waterskin 1 - 4lb
trail rations (rice cakes) 1 day's worth 5sp
2 smokesticks 40
caltrops 1
scroll of protection from arrows 150
Potion of protection from taint
Origami frightened crane (Talisman of expeditious retreat) 50 [if you'll allow Talismans from OA p135-136)

26 gp 8cp

Old Master Chen used to be much more powerful than he is now. Adventures against demons and undead left him burned out and destroyed most of his knowledge of the arcane (permanent level drained), as well as leaving him a little unhinged... not that he wasn't already... He continues to combat evil, and aiding younger adventurers (although his advice and knowledge is often incomplete), but always with a wary eye out for supernatural foes who might be too powerful for him, as well as old rivals who might take advantage of his weakened state. 

He is also very fond of food, and will often keep fighting or spellcasting whilst eating. Despite this, he is as skinny as a rake.

Chen is headed from Katsuki Ford upriver to a small roadside village that has the best noodles in the valley. You are familiar with Katsuki Ford more than the deeper parts of the valley.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kenji Sato*

[sblock=Kenji Sato]Name: Kenji Sato aka Kitsune
Race: Korobokuru; Gender: M; Height: 5'1"; Age: 50
Class: Beguiler; Level: 2; Weight: 85
XP: 3000; Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Celestial, Sylvan, Abyssal, Giant, Al-kabra, Guild Cant
Social Class: Thief
Home Town: Oriental Lands
Conviction: 6
Death Flag: Lowered

Str: 8 (-1) [0points]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6points]
Con: 16 (+3) [10points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10points]
Wis: 10 (0) [2points]
Cha: 12 (+1) [4points]

AC: 16 (10+2 dex+3 armor+1 size)

HP: 16 HP (10 +6 con)

Initiative: +2

Speed: 20ft

Saving Throws: Base+ Mod+ Magic = Save
Fortitude: 0+3= 3
Reflex: 0+2= 2
Will: 3+0=3

Attack:
Rapier +1 1d4 18-20x2

Shortbow +5 1d4 20x2

Skills: (45) (R+Mod=Sk)
Sleight of Hand – 5+2+2=9
Concentration – 5+3=8
Spellcraft – 1+3=4
Hide – 2+2+4=8
Move Silently – 5+2=7
Bluff – 5+1+2=8
Disguise – 5+1=6
Diplomacy – 2+1+2=5
Knowledge (local) – 5+3+2=10
Gather Information – 3+1+2=6
Spot – 1+0=1
Listen – 1+0=1
Decipher Script – 1+3=4
Escape Artist – 1+2=3
Open Lock – 1+2=3
Speak language - (3) Giant, Al-kabra, Guild Cant
Conceal Spellcasting: (2skpts) – Sleight of hand check versus Spot check to notice spell casting. If you succeed they don’t know that you are spellcasting at all (no aoo’s nor counter)

Feats:
Unarmed Strike
Spell Focus (Enchantment) (DC+1)

Class Features:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting (DC+1 vs foe denied Dexterity to AC)
Surprise Casting (Bluff vs Sense Motive + BAB; Deny Dex to AC for both attack or spell; attack must be made before next round)

Racial Abilities:
+2 saves versus Poison
+2 Knowledge (Local)
+2 saves versus spells and spell-like effects
+1 Attack roll against goblinoids
+4 dodge AC versus giants

Equipment:
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor (10lbs), Masterwork shortbow (1lb), Quiver of Arrows (1 ½ lb), Masterwork Rapier (1 lb), Spell component pouch (1 lb), Ever burning torch (1 lb), Backpack (1/2 lb), Waterskin (1 lb), Signal Whistle (-), Bedroll (1 ¼ lb), Potions of Cure Light wounds (4), Masterwork thief’s tools (1 lb)

Gold: 10gp 1sp

Carrying Capacity:
L.L= 19.5 lbs
M.L.= 20.25-39.75 lbs
H.L=10.5-60 lbs

Weight Carried: 18 ¼ lbs

Spells:
0 – 6
Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic

1 – 4
Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm[/sblock]
[sblock=History]The Korobokuru village of sits near the base of a waterfall on the eastern border of the Thunder Plateau. Though the town is permanent, the Kor, in general, are a race of nomads, so many townspeople stay for a few seasons at most. Many take their herds out to the plateau, or bring their flocks of sheep south into the mountains. After a few months of sedentary life, they pick up something else and move on. Traders regularly take skins, milk, cheese, etc. to the town of Hiruma Watch on the lake to the north, but the dignified people there don't treat the Kor with much respect. They often say that it is hard to distinguish between the goatherds and the goats, what with the traditional goatees and the iron stomachs .

Your beguiler, a little smarter and more refined than your average Kor, is more pleased with town life than the rough life of the trail. This, combined with the mistrust that his arcane gifts gave his people, brought him to Hiruma Watch, where he met with the scorn the Kor usually receive. As you said he could almost pass for human, I'd say that he is tall for his people, and probably keeps his distinctive facial hair in check, so that he can pass for a short human (maybe 5'1" or 2"). I'd also imagine that he is skilled at changing his accent and speech pattern.

Anyway, as he began to use his deceptions to take locals for all they were worth, he learned a harsh reality. The head of Hiruma House hates bandits and thieves. He is quite bloodthirsty when it comes down to it. Some local scallywags that you associated with were caught stealing from merchants in town to discuss terms for the local Shackling Festival that is a few months away. The poor sods were worried about losing their hands, until with relief they were sentenced to a full day of grave-digging. After they worked from sunup to sundown, they had to toss dead bandits into the graves they had made. Of course, there were still three graves left . . . which they were promptly deposited in themselves. As the heat has recently been turned up on you, you thought it might be a good time to head for a bigger town, and so are on the road to Katsuki Ford, the seat of power in the valley . . .

He has a Tattoo of the symbol for "work" with an underlaid "hand" to show his membership to the Black Hand guild. He usually wears a glove on both hands to cover his marks so at times he can pass for elven or even a small human. He is very diligent about not killing those who don't cause a problem. He will normally berate someone in his company who breaks this simple rule of not killing when you don't have to. To the point of at times putting the transgressor on the block for the action as to keep himself undercover. Most guild associated who have met him call him Kitsune or Fox in common. This is two fold one; he bears a tattoo of a 3 tailed fox on his back over his left shoulder blade and two; he is known as both intelligent and tricky, frequently finding ways to get in places or meet people others could not.[/sblock]
[sblock=Code of Honor]Code of Honor:
* Never steal from another member of the guild.
* Never perform another thief’s assigned task or “steal” jobs from another thief.
* Never let your own jobs interfere with the guild’s jobs.
* Don’t attract attention to the guild, especially not the attention of the town fathers.
* 10% of the take from your jobs goes to the guild; you keep the rest.
* 100% of the take from guild-assigned thefts goes to the guild, and maybe you get a taste.
* Don’t kill anyone in the commission of a job, except in self-defense. Only kill when you have to.[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 7, 2007)

Kenji and Sen both need to have their Conviction points (you start with 6) and their Death Flag  status (it starts lowered) reflected on the char sheets.

If the other three don't post by the end of tomorrow, I'm going to introduce you three in one at a time in the IC thread (all links in post 1 of this thread).  They can catch up without losing out on too much.  I'll update here when the first post goes up there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Will have that added on ASAP. Sorry for not having it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

Just thought I should say that I'm ready to go.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 7, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Will have that added on ASAP. Sorry for not having it.



Great, no worries.

The first introduction:
[sblock=Master Chen]If you're not adverse to it, I might throw random things at your character from his past that he doesn't remember (or at least, not completely).  He'll be prone to strong bouts of deja vu.  I might consult you on certain points on whether or not you want him to remember.

Anyway, Master Chen has returned to Katsuki Ford after time out and about.  He spent some time with an old friend, an alchemist that he adventured with briefly.  She has warned him that an old enemy has been spotted looking for him in the city, so maybe he should get out of town for a while.  Oh well: Chen has been craving the noodles found at the roadside inn at Otaka Tower, so why not take the trip?[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 7, 2007)

Ready when you are!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

@mfrench that all sounds great to me!


----------



## mfrench (Dec 8, 2007)

Master Chen: you're on.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

[sblock=Kerim al-Asad]

```
[b]Name: Kerim al-Asad ibn Malik ibn Fahd Zahid al-Badiya[/b]
Class: Ranger
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 2        XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)    BAB: +2         HP: 13 (2d8)  [b][color=red]Current HP: 13[/color][/b]
Con: 10 +0 (2p.)     Grapple: +3     Conviction: 6
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)    Speed: 30'      Death Flag: Down
Wis: 12 +1 (4p.)     Init: +3        
Cha: 12 +1 (4p.)     ACP: -0         

                   [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    [b]16[/b]
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +1    +0    +4
Ref:                       3    +3    +0    +6
Will:                      0    +1    +0    +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
MW Cutlass (one hand)    +6       1d6         19-20x2
MW Cutlass (TWF)         +4/+4    1d6/1d6     19-20x2
Lance                    +2       1d8         x3
Longbow, Comp.           +5       1d8         x3

Languages: Common, Al-Kabra, Imperial

Abilities:
Ranger Class Abilities
- Favored Enemy (?) +2 Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Survival checks and +2 damage vs. these creatures
- Wild Empathy: 1d20+5 (+1 Cha, +2 level, +2 synergy Handle Animal)
- Combat Style (Ex): Two-Weapon Fighting

Feats:
Knifefighter (Campaign bonus)
Track (R1 bonus)
Two Weapon Fighting (R2 bonus)
Mounted Combat (human bonus)
Weapon Finesse (1st)

Skill Points: 50       Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                Total  Ranks  Mod  Misc  
Handle Animal          +6     5     +1    +0
Heal                   +6     5     +1    +0
Hide                   +8     5     +3    +0
Knowledge (geography)  +5     2     +3    +0
Knowledge (nature)     +8     3     +3    +2 (syn. – Survival)
Listen                 +6     5     +1    +0
Move Silently          +8     5     +3    +0
Ride                   +10    5     +3    +2 (syn. - Handle Animal)
Search                 +8     5     +3    +0
Spot                   +6     5     +1    +0
Survival               +6     5     +1    +0
	+2 to find/follow tracks (syn. – Search)

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Naheri al-Fulad, the Rivers of Steel – MW watered blades
-Cutlass                        315     3
-Cutlass                        315     3
Studded Leather armor            25    20
Traveler's outfit                -      5

Riukh, Windsister – desert bred warhorse of the Tayyib breed
-Warhorse, light                 150     -
-Bit & bridle                     2     1
-Saddle                          10    25
Lance                            10    10
Longbow, Comp.                  100     3
-20 arrows                        1     3	
Saddlebags                        4     8
Healing potion (x2)             100
-Waterskins(2)                    2     8
-Rations(2)                       1     2
Total Weight: 31 lb      Money: 165 gp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66    100  200   500
```
[sblock=Background]
*“I am Kerim, Lion of the Wastes, son of Malik, son of Fahd the Ascetic, descendant of Naaman the Smith who forged the Rivers of Steel which I bear to the honor of the House of Badiya.”*[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Kerim is slightly below average (5 ft. 7 inches, 145 lbs.) in size but makes up for it with a quickness of body and mind.  His skin is deeply tanned and his eyes are a mottled gray so dark as to appear black.  A crescent shaped scar mars his cheek below his right eye.  He bears the kinship tattoo of the House of Badiya on his brow between his eyes: three deep blue, wavy, vertical lines.  He wears the traditional garb of the nomads of the waste: black flowing aba held closed with a sash and a turban that can be drawn down to veil his face from the sun and blowing sand.[/sblock]

[sblock=Code of Honor]
The Naheri al-Fulad are the embodiment of my family honor: I shall wield them with honor and bravery.
Brave Riukh is my sister and Fortune’s gift: To her I owe my kinship and life.
My life shall embody the virtues of the desert: Hospitality, piety, and freedom.
The freedom of my enemies will be curtailed: May Fortune grant me this gift, may Fate guide my step, may my family honor be restored through the Naheri al-Fulad.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 9, 2007)

Just tell me when it is appropriate to start posting I am reading to keep up but my character won't have knowledge of it.

And Chen take the money! HAHA Sorry just getting into character!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

"Just ninja kick the d@mn rabbit!" ~fav. quote of mine, from Ninja Turtles Movie


So, just ninja kick the d@mn horse.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong, Amazing: I'll let you guys know when to enter the thread.  I had you two connected to the travelers in my mind, so we'll see when they chime in so that I can explain how you got from Ten-min Falls to the Tor.

GlassEye: pick a color for your PC's voice.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

*I choose pink.  In bold.* Unless someone already has it.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> No problem.




I'm glad you guys are still so enthusiastic for this to start.  Lorthanoth has really made it easy to get this rolling this weekend.  You should be joining him in no time!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

"Whassat you say, boy? Now where'd I put them bean sprouts?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 10, 2007)

No hurry just wanted you to know I was still around

Note to self: Yeah I have blue to talk in character.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 10, 2007)

Updated cast, including the newest recruit.

Old Master Chen -- human wu jen 2, played by Lorthanoth
Sen -- human ninja 2, played by OnlytheStrong
Li -- shifter monk 2, played by *DrZombie*
Kimura Ryo -- human swordsage 2, played by Nac Mac Feegle
Otaru Shenga -- spirit folk shugenja 2, played by Bento
Kenji Sato -- korobokuru beguiler 2, played by Amazing Triangle
Kerim al-Asad -- human ranger 2, played by *GlassEye*

I'm going to link these to their OOC char sheet just for reference.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2007)

I like ur character so far, Lorthanoth. I hope the horse does understand him


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Master Chen's poor memory will come in very useful, as it reflects my own! haha


----------



## mfrench (Dec 13, 2007)

*A question from a long long time ago in a galaxy . . .*



			
				Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Will there be a Rogues Gallery, just out of interest?



Hey, I've actually managed to locate the RG forum (I'd lost it there for a minute!).

Once I'm sure who's locked in, I will try to get the PCs posted there in a consistent format, then we can have a place to keep them and update them.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=Li, male shifter monk]


Li

Male Shifter (Longstride)Monk 2
Lawful Good
Representing DrZombie
Conviction points : 6
Death flag inactive

Strength 12 (+1) 
Dexterity 18 (+4) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 14 (+2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 4" 
Weight: 115 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Amber 
Hair: Gray; Curly; Thick Beard / Hirsute 




Total Hit Points: 17

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [dexterity] +2 [wisdom] 

Touch AC: 16
Flat-footed: 12
Initiative modifier: +4 = +4 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +7 = 3 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +2 = 1 [base] +1 [strength]  
Weapon Finesse: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Flurry of Blows: +3/+3      
Attack (missile): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [strength]  


Light load:43 lb. or less
Medium load:44-86 lb.
Heavy load:87-130 lb.
Lift over head:130 lb.
Lift off ground:260 lb.
Push or drag:650 lb.


Region of Origin: Monastery of the Singing Phoenix
Languages: Common, Celestial.

Unarmed Damage: 1d6 +4 [strength]

Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]

Sling [1d4, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]


Feats:

Combat Reflexes [monk] 
Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] 
Stunning Fist [monk] 
Weapon Finesse  
Precise strike

Traits: 


Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* 10 =  +4 +2 +2 [tumble] +2 [shifter]  
Bluff Cha -2 =  -2   
Climb Str* 5 =  +1 +2 +2 [shifter]  
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Craft Int 1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha -2 =  -2   
Disguise Cha -2 =  -2   
Escape Artist Dex* 4 =  +4   
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha -2 =  -2   
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 8 =  +4 +4  
Intimidate Cha -2 =  -2   
Jump Str* 6 =  +1 +1 +2 [tumble] +2 [shifter]  
Listen Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Move Silently Dex* 8 =  +4 +4  
Perform Cha -2 =  -2   
Ride Dex 4 =  +4   
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Spot Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** 2 =  +1 +1  
Tumble Dex* 9 =  +4 +5  
Use Rope Dex 4 =  +4   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Shifter


Eberron character race.

+2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)

Low-light vision

+2 on balance, climb, and jump


Monk

AC Bonus for Wisdom

AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)

Flurry of Blows

Unarmed Strike

Bonus Feats (levels 1 2 & 6)

Evasion (level 2)


Li's Equipment:
Sling
Quarterstaff
10 stones 

More about Li:

The shifter monk known as Li was found as a baby at the entrance of a monastery. He was raised there and knows nothing else. He has spent his entire life trying to control the inner rage he feels, untill one time, during the testing, he surrendered to it. At this, his instructors frowned. Much debte ensued, and his masters told him that he will never be able to still his mind until he comes to grips with the 'beast within.' He is not to deny it, but to unite it with his disciplined mind, as the yin and yang make a whole together. He has been charged with finding his identity by learning of his people. He was told to guide a visiting swordmaster to the city, and then must journey where fate takes him. In a year and a day, he must return to the monastery to face another test . . . 

He is short and skinny, with a tanned face and hands. He daily shaves his head, but has given up the battle against his bushy beard and sidebrows. he is dressed in a simple white kimono, and has nothing save his quarterstaff and a small bundle containing his shaving tools, a small amount of incense, his begging bowl and a small prayer book. His sling is wrapped around his forearm and he has a few smooth stones in his belt.

His code of conduct:
- Material posessions are irrelevant, and preoccupation with posessions prevents finding inner peace. He can only own what he can carry comfortably, and enough money for a simple meal. Should he have more, he will give iot away for those who have less than him.
- Weapons are a tool of violence. Violence leads to a disturbance of the inner peace. He may not carry anything that can only be used for violence.
- The mind and body are one. One influences the other. Both should be kept in the best possible shape. He must do daily excercises and meditations. He is allowed only simple food and non-alcoholic drinks.









[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 13, 2007)

The Travelers have resumed their journey in the Prologue.  Kenji will be included before the weekend is over.

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]Sen was trained in the mountain town of Kaiu Pass.  Two rivers join and one flows out south into the valley.  On the northern (mountain-side) part of town is an ancient stone-walled labyrinth that is the home to bandits, beggars, and some say restless spirits.  The vast expanse goes on for a while, and even continues underground.  You were quite familiar a section towards the city, using it as a hideout or training ground occasionally, as you and your mentor had cover identities in town.  If it ever becomes relevant, I'd be happy to provide you with a map of the parts that Sen would be familiar with.

I'd like to start a short Ninja's Prologue that would bring you as a shadow behind the group in the other Prologue when it is appropriate.  It would just be more interesting to have you interact with things on your travels rather than just tell it to you.  You can still post in the IC once I bring you in, even if you're not technically 'caught up' in the Prologues.

My idea is that you will trail them for a few days, but you notice that the beguiler might be onto you.   You would then try and get ahead of them on the road so that if they encounter you, they won't suspect you as the shadow.  At this time, the storm hits, and you seek out shelter before meeting the travelers.[/sblock]Any thoughts?

Also, bento: do you have any input on your PC's interaction with the background of Kerim?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Both of those sound fun. Surprise me! (not too surprised, just enough to let me walk away from it)


----------



## mfrench (Dec 16, 2007)

Sen can begin here, which ought to be suitably dramatic enough.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 16, 2007)

*The Hills*

Lorthanoth: Going deep into the hills is avoided by most sensible people.  They are the home to bandits and wilderness roughs - goliaths and shifters sometimes cause trouble for 'civilized' folk.  The hills themselves are sometimes used as burial grounds from long ago -- this tor is likely one of them, which could explain the stone warding off evil spirits.

From your Knowledge: History check, this particular area was the ancestral homeland for goliaths.  Whatever political organization their people had was lost when the Imperial armies came over the mountains and settled this land.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, and I'll try not to ask your PCs too many questions to which I'm sure that the player's don't know the answer.  Or at least I'll put some info here at OOC for you if I do!


----------



## mfrench (Dec 16, 2007)

This is just for me to reference the different color options, unless someone knows of a more comprehensive list somewhere.[sblock=colors] aqua
 royalblue
 teal
 blue
 brown
 **ruby
 green
 red
 darkred
 magenta
 purple
 pink
 yellow
 orange[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 17, 2007)

I was planning on bringing in Kerim and Otaru to the IC thread, but bento has not showed up for a month now.  I will go ahead and bring them in, and if he doesn't respond, I'll NPC him or phase out his PC.  So GlassEye, you should be prepared either Monday or Tuesday.

Amazing, Kenji should be in the Prologue Monday or Tuesday as well.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 17, 2007)

I will keep an eye out for it...Am I going to be a shi-ster already? LOL

I don't have the IC thread marked for favorite so when we merge give a heads up in the occ


----------



## mfrench (Dec 18, 2007)

Kerim and Otaru have entered the IC thread (link in first post).  If bento doesn't show up, the shugenja will ascend the stairs to investigate the tower while the ranger checks out the tunnel, effectively removing him until (if/when) bento returns.

Amazing: I'll post the link here at OOC when Lao-ping (a Black Hand guild leader) approaches you.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenji has been summoned.

At last, everyone has a place to post!  Sorry that it took so long, and that you for the patience.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2007)

Perhaps a "Calling Bento" subject would get his attention and he could let us know if he is still interested...


----------



## mfrench (Dec 19, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Perhaps a "Calling Bento" subject would get his attention and he could let us know if he is still interested...




Good idea.

Hope you're enjoying the rain while we wait!


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, yes, the rain is lovely.  Now, excuse me please as I stand here and wring the water from my clothes...


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2007)

mfrench, I would like to add a couple of things to Kerim's collection of gear, if I have your permission.  First, I would like to add a holy item: a small collection of small, crudely carved stones that represent the spirits revered by House Badiya (something along the lines of ancestor spirits).  Second, a well-worn, wool rug (normally kept in a roll behind his saddle).  I'm fairly sure Kerim has plenty of cash to cover this (depending on the price you place on these items of course) but since he's already started play I thought I should ask you about it.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 21, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> mfrench, I would like to add a couple of things to Kerim's collection of gear, if I have your permission.  First, I would like to add a holy item: a small collection of small, crudely carved stones that represent the spirits revered by House Badiya (something along the lines of ancestor spirits).  Second, a well-worn, wool rug (normally kept in a roll behind his saddle).  I'm fairly sure Kerim has plenty of cash to cover this (depending on the price you place on these items of course) but since he's already started play I thought I should ask you about it.




This should be fine.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright, bento's character is NPC'd until if/when he returns.  I'll update the threads today.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2007)

I notice you've put up a rogue's gallery thread.  Do you want us to post our characters there?


----------



## mfrench (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sort of tinkering around with it whenever I get time.  I'm trying to get the PC's sheets in a common format, and merging each one's history from the various posts.  If you want to do it yourself, feel free; I've been using Kerim's sheet as the base for the others.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 25, 2007)

By the way, Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 26, 2007)

Kerim found among the burnt ruins of his father's tent one remaining holy scroll, unspoiled, and a half-burnt map in his father's dead hand.  The map, he discovered with some help, led him to the Nakatura Valley, and the lake there.  The scroll contained this prophecy.
[sblock=Prophecy]The following came to the Prophet in a dream, from the lips of one who was wreathed in fire, and left charred everything in its path.  But the Prophet was spared, and the fires cleansed him, and the spirit gave to him this message to be written on scrolls, and passed to his people . . .

For behold, the days shall come when the lot of your people shall be changed, and one will bring them back to the land which was given to their fathers; and they shall have it as their possession. 

For the spirits hear your people: A cry of dismay is heard; fear reigns, not peace. 

But you, the Prophet, fear not, be not dismayed! For behold, we shall deliver you from the far-off land, your descendants, from the land of their exile; again shall they find rest, shall they be tranquil and undisturbed, resting by the waters of peace.  For we shall guide you to lands verdant and green, to deliver you. We shall make an end of all the nations among which you have been scattered; but your people shall not come to an end. You shall be chastised as you deserve, and we will not let you go unpunished.

For thus spoke the spirit: Incurable is your wound, grievous the disease which runs deep in your line; there is none to to come and plead your cause, no remedy for your sores, no healing for you.  You were struck as an enemy would strike you, we have punished you cruelly; your pain seems without relief. Because of your great guilt, your numerous sins, we have done this to you.

Yet when the appointed time comes to pass, all who devour you shall be devoured, all your enemies shall go into exile. All who plunder you shall be plundered, all who pillage you shall be handed over to pillage. 

For we shall restore those few to health; of your wounds you shall be healed. "The outcast" they have called you, "with none to avenge you."  See! We shall restore the tents of your people, on their dwellings shall be pity; City shall be rebuilt upon hill, and palace restored as it was.  From them will resound songs of praise, the laughter of happy men. 

And of their leader, he shall be one of their own, and its rulers shall come from his kin. When we summon him, he shall approach us, with honor as his crown, and victory as his strong right arm.

See, the storm of the spirits shall rage! Their wrath shall break forth in a whirling storm that bursts upon the heads of the wicked. 

Their anger shall not abate until they have done and fulfilled what has been determined in their hearts. When the time comes, you will fully understand.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 26, 2007)

Just, WOW!  (Still assimilating the info...)


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 26, 2007)

'k, I reposted Kerim in the RG (hope you don't mind).  I added his ancestral relics and the rug as discussed before (and subtracted 50 gp from his total.  I'll take off more if you want me to.)  I also added the history that I apparently neglected to do earlier and included the Scroll of Prophecy in that.  I'll make changes to any of that that you think necessary.  I plan on adding info about his mount soon/eventually and left a space for character advancement.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 27, 2007)

Great, that saves me a bit of work.  I like what you've done with him.  I suppose I should link it here, for those of you that wish to add to the Rogues Gallery for yourself.  I would like to get some sort of common format for them; right now I am using Kerim's sheet as a baseline.

As for the prophecy, I've got to admit, it is lifted mostly from the Old Testament.  What can I say, sixteen years of Catholic school ought to amount to something.  If I knew any specifics about the Koran, I'd probably steal from there.  I'm not much for inventing new things, but I'm good at twisting old material to suit a theme.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2007)

I used a Living ENWorld sheet.  Here's a LINK.  It's a bit more complete than the one I used for Kerim; over time I've added and deleted and while it's mostly the same, it's not quite the original.  (The file is in post #76.  For some reason, for me, it links up a couple of posts so it's not immediately apparent where the sheet is.)

I noticed the biblical influence in the prophecy but you've made it your own and I like it.  Now I just have to figure out how Kerim would react to it...


----------



## mfrench (Dec 29, 2007)

All the IC threads have been updated.  As you've no doubt seen, DrZombie will unfortunately be out for a while, but Li will probably be meditating by the fountain during his absence, so I don't anticipate him missing much.

For the ninja, he could use a good disguise, so he could pose as a messenger from House Kaiu to House Katsuki, down at the ford.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 3, 2008)

All the IC threads are updated again.  How are people feeling about the pace?  Things got slow with holidays, but I'm going to try to step up and post once every day or two in each thread.  If I don't get a response, I'm trying to move things along without stepping on the PC's toes too much.  Once more people get IC, it should be much smoother.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the pace of the section I'm involved in is pretty good.  I'm comfortable with once a day or two.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to be away for probably 2 weeks or so. Sorry guys!


----------



## mfrench (Jan 12, 2008)

OnlytheStrong, I brought Sen into the IC thread.  He came across this traveler on the road with a broken arm, who begged him for aid.  With him, you are now looking for shelter on this hill.  You've seen the outline of the tower on top of it.

Once Lorthanoth returns, I will likely just introduce whoever is left to the IC thread.  If people from the Traveler's Prologue aren't around by then (DrZ excepted), I'll simply move on without them.

I'm going to put Ninja's Prologue on hiatus for now.  We might come back to it later if we are both interested.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello people that are still around, the plan is this:

DrZ can show up as a wandering monk at basically any time.  Lorthanoth should be back around the end of the week.

As the others have been MIA for at least 3 weeks, I'm going to consider them out.  This changes the party dynamic sigfinicantly.  With a Wu Jen, a Ranger, and a Ninja as the primaries, and a Monk as a possibility, their is a need for healing at this point.  Also, three of you are basically completely denied armor, making the party a low-HP, low-AC, low-healing group.  So I have two suggested rules changes that ought to make things a little more fun, and I think that they happen to fit the campaign style anyway.

The first is an additional class-based Defense bonus.  The two things I've considered for this are based on BAB or Base Reflex save, added to AC as a bonus like Dex.  Choosing Ref would hose the Wu Jen, and BAB would favor the Ranger slightly.  The other option is the Class-based bonus from UA, which is pretty big.  Of course, NPCs would get them too, so consider that as well.

The second is Reserve HP, a system where you had a reserve pool as large as you HP pool, and one minute of rest moves one point from the reserve pool back to the HP pool.  This means you can take more punishment in a day, but not more in one battle.

I'd also consider an armor as DR sort of varient, people should chime in with their thoughts, I just want to get the rules set before any major combat takes place.

And in terms of players dropping out, while I hope none of the rest of you do, I'm willing to run this with as few as will play, because despite the slow pace, I've been extremely pleased with how the flavor of the setting has emerged, and I've been very entertained by the introductory stuff so far.  The PCs have great personality, I'm looking forward to putting them in real danger!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Sen is happy with whatever you decide. Just off the top of my head though, the reflex thing would make him harder to hit (AC of 19 instead of 15). But I'm not sure how good a AC of 19 would be lol. I will be uset if this game even gets close to dying. Its my favorite one so far. lol


----------



## mfrench (Jan 16, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Sen is happy with whatever you decide. Just off the top of my head though, the reflex thing would make him harder to hit (AC of 19 instead of 15). But I'm not sure how good a AC of 19 would be lol. I will be uset if this game even gets close to dying. Its my favorite one so far. lol



Even if Sen is the last one to stick around, we'll finish the story of the Ninja's Revenge.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 17, 2008)

I am here just I had nothing to say about what was happening in the prelude and then it went silent


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2008)

I've not played with any of the variant AC, armor, or hp rules so don't really have any comments on those.  Whatever you decide, I'll roll with.  Doesn't UA also have a vitality point system to take the place of hit points?  Not sure how its different but it might be worth looking into.

Also, to help the healing a bit, you may want to consider the following rule.  I stole it from someone on this board but I don't exactly remember who.
HEAL
Bandaging: DC 20
Successfully bandaging wounds using the Heal skill (an action that takes 1 minute to complete) will heal 5 hit points plus 1 hit point for every two points the DC is exceeded.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to make a decision on all this by the start of next week; Lorthanoth should be back by then.  I'll keep up IC thread, probably tonight.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, here's what I've got: I'll bring Kenji into the IC soon.  I'm not sure how his background will fit; perhaps he successfully robbed the travelers, thne got caught in the storm?  If the monk shows up again, he is welcome to be in.  That might change the story, though.  That will remain to be seen, I suppose.

In terms of posting, my baby daughter just arrived this weekend, a week ahead of schedule.  This will slow things down temporarily, but I was planning for it and trying to get ahead, so expect things to pick up toward the end of the week.

I'm going to make the following rules changes, which you should implement as soon as you can get around to it.
1) Add a bonus to AC equal to either your base REF save _or_ your BAB, whichever is higher.  This adds in as a dodge bonus, so it helps touch but not flat-footed.
2) Add in reserve HP, which is briefly outlined above.  It is also in UA, here.
3) I'll allow the use of heal as outlined above by GlassEye.

Make those changes when you can, and try and get your PCs to the Rogues Gallery if possible.  I'll get IC up to date when I can.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> In terms of posting, my baby daughter just arrived this weekend, a week ahead of schedule.







Congrats!!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! That's great news mfrench.  Take as much time as you need to be with your family.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm presuming that in the shadowy tunnel Kerim can't get a good look at the two shifters and doesn't yet realize that they are actually shifters.  Which brings up something else: What is the common perception of shifters by Kerim's people?


----------



## mfrench (Jan 26, 2008)

*GlassEye*: The only contact your people have with shifters and goliaths is typically with them as bandits or brigands.  The cultures just don't interact very much in peaceful ways.

I would tend to agree that in the shadowy confines of the tunnel, it would be hard to distinguish them as shifters.  The main things that set them apart are the quantity and style of hair, and the feral facial features.  Kerim would be hard pressed to make out these features so far from the fire.

*Only*: It is certainly in the realm of possibility that those two have food put away somewhere on their person.  However, it is also in keeping with Sen's personality for him to be prepared for trouble at any time.

Is he going to attempt to hide from Kerim?  If so, roll a hide and Kerim should get a spot (there is a modifier for the shadows, I'll look it up before resolution).


----------



## mfrench (Jan 29, 2008)

*Amazing*, the kor thief is Kenji, he is approaching the hillside now, you are welcome to post IC.

*Lorthanoth*, are you back yet?  Everyone should be around for introductions under the hill by week's end.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

GlassEye, OnlytheStrong: here is the run-down.  I'm giving Amazing ~24 hours to join, he was introduced IC earlier this week, and given notice here above.  I'm proceding with whoever else shows up.  I'm sorry this has been sort of bogged down.

With about a dozen NPCs present, it has gotten unwieldly, but I brought them in with 7 PCs in mind.  In any event, I'm going to deal with them in a more narrative fashion, since I don't want a huge block of me having a conversation with myself.  I think that you have done an admirable job establishing the tone of the campaign, so the precise interactions between NPCs aren't quite as important.  The focus is going to shift squarely to the PCs, and give you a chance to start adventuring in earnest.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry the IC is not in subscribed and since we can't add or see any of them I didn't see it let me look.

I will read and see if I can say anything.

Sorry I can't keep up with the story as it is too many parts in too many places so I am going to gracefully drop out.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 3, 2008)

Look, I know that subscriptions being down can make it tough to keep up with everything going on.  Having three IC threads was probaly a mistake once they stopped working.  This is the first game I tried to run PbP, so it has hit multiple snags.  I'm glad that you at least showed up to explain your position.

From my perspective, 8 people submitted PCs to join this game, and two months later 2 people are posting IC.  This has been frustrating for me, to say the least.  I believe that it was reasonable for me to assume that when I introduced you IC on Monday and hadn't heard back by Friday, I needed to put a time limit on waiting for you lest the game be dragged out yet again.  Once again, I'm glad that you showed up here.

I really am interested in giving you a fair shake.  I've abandoned the prologues, so this OOC and the IC thread are the only two to watch for.  According to the pace set by Only and GlassEye, people post every other day or so.

According to what Kenji knows, he was brought in recently at post #78; the approach to the hill is found at posts #7 and #9 on the first page.  It is dark, raining, and approaching evening.  He doesn't need any of the other details, as he hasn't been around for it.

If you want to bring him in, I'll give you some time.  If you want to just walk away, well, I'm sorry that this didn't work out how it was supposed to, and I hope there won't be hard feelings.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Feb 3, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> If you want to just walk away, well, I'm sorry that this didn't work out how it was supposed to, and I hope there won't be hard feelings.




I hope to play another time with you but I am going to decline.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2008)

So we are down to two, three if/when Lor returns?  I think this game has great potential and would really hate for it to die out.  It's still early in the game, maybe if we try another round of recruiting?  What do you think, Mfrench?


----------



## mfrench (Feb 3, 2008)

Like I said way back a month or so ago, I will run this with one or two people.  It does change the character of the game a bit;  if Only also wants me to re-open recruiting, I will do so.  I'll put it up and see if there's any interest.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me. I enjoy interacting with other pc's, and so would Sen (since he will learn to trust them after a while). But.......... if no one else wants to step in, then I'd be fine having the game ran with only 2 of us.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2008)

Lorthanoth,

Glad to have you back!  I typed my last IC post without double checking names and called your pc Master Li.  I've edited the post but, fyi, my comment was addressed to Chen.

GE


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

Oopsie, I sort of lost track of which thread was what, sorry to revive the other one. I'm more like Chen than I let on


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2008)

I think we're all awaiting a DM response in the IC thread...


----------

